# hog trap that doesn't brake bank



## sweatequity

I want to buy a hog trap but I don't want to spend over 300. Tractor supply has one for 379. I found a guy on craigslist for  350 plus tax but its 200 pounds.

I would like one that weighs under 150 pounds and as I mentioned doesn't brake the bank.

I don't want to fabricate one. I don't have time..

Thanks for any input!


----------



## rosewood

I think we got ours at Lowes for around 300.  Not sure if they still carry them or not.


----------



## bfriendly

sweatequity said:


> I want to buy a hog trap but I don't want to spend over 300. Tractor supply has one for 379. I found a guy on craigslist for  350 plus tax but its 200 pounds.
> 
> I would like one that weighs under 150 pounds and as I mentioned doesn't brake the bank.
> 
> I don't want to fabricate one. I don't have time..
> 
> Thanks for any input!



I've searched quite a bit and tried to help others search, but the $300 price range is about what I have been coming up with too. At least for portable ones. 
  You say you dont have time, but if its a certain area you are wanting to trap, not move all over the place, you Should Fab one yourself. T posts, hog wire, some 2x4s.........I suggest you "Make the time", take that sweet baby in your avatar and your better half with you. Make it an adventure.  Hunting and the outdoors should have Lots of different adventures............this could be a good one


----------



## sweatequity

*thanks*

My girls only fish. No way you get them in the woods.

I have decided to buy the hog trap for 400 and once I catch 5-10 hogs start renting it by the month until its paid for.

If you do a search on "hog traps" and are reading this let me know.

I figure rent it for 75 a month with a 325 deposit. No one wants to drop 400 but 75 is easy to swallow and a affordable solution to your hog problem.


----------



## florida boy

I will say this about "small" portable traps.....you will have very educated trap shy hogs quickly . They usually only catch one or two at the time leaving the other hogs outside the trap scared to death of the trap


----------



## across the river

sweatequity said:


> My girls only fish. No way you get them in the woods.
> 
> I have decided to buy the hog trap for 400 and once I catch 5-10 hogs start renting it by the month until its paid for.
> 
> If you do a search on "hog traps" and are reading this let me know.
> 
> I figure rent it for 75 a month with a 325 deposit. No one wants to drop 400 but 75 is easy to swallow and a affordable solution to your hog problem.



If someone doesn't have $400 dollars to drop on a trap, I doubt they are going to have $400 dollars to hand you for rental fee and deposit, but good luck with it.  On top of that, any $400 box trap you buy isn't the solution to a hog problem.   It might catch you a hog or two for a BBQ, but the others figure it out quickly.  To make a dent you need to catch a bunch at one time, and you aren't going to do that in a box trap.


----------



## rosewood

across the river said:


> To make a dent you need to catch a bunch at one time, and you aren't going to do that in a box trap.



Within 6 months time, we caught 9 one time and 8 the other in our trap.  It is about 8 ft long, 4' wide and 4' tall.


----------



## Okie Hog

> will say this about "small" portable traps.....you will have very educated trap shy hogs quickly . They usually only catch one or two at the time leaving the other hogs outside the trap scared to death of the trap



That's pretty much right.   We have been trapping two areas for about five years.   When we started trapping it was not unusual to catch 5-7 hogs in one portable trap at the same time; those days are gone.  

Now the game cameras at our traps show  literally hundreds of trap shy hogs.  We are catching  few adults and lots of 20-30 pound pigs.  Sometimes we catch a dumb roving boar.  

We have found a new area to trap.  We will put in a corral trap there.


----------



## florida boy

We use 16'x16' hog panel traps . we try to use any existing tree we can as "supports" and use atleast 8 4x4 post with the wire on the inside of post .we use wire to secure corners not nails . a hanging automatic feeder over the trap with the door tied up for a few days and we "set " the trap based on what the cameras are showing going in and out of the trap . We usually catch between 4 and 10 at a time . The local buzzard population loves us......


----------



## florida boy

Also you can dig a "posthole" in the center of trap as deep as you can dig and fill it with corn if you dont have an automatic feeder readily available . I see alot of people making the mistake of setting the trap before letting them get used to it . They usually catch one hog leaving the rest with an education to traps . When checking the traps we usually ease up to the trap slowly and sometimes you will catch one or two laid up outside of the the trap when their family is caught inside . If I dont notice any outside I usually start ear shooting the ones in the trap with a 22 before they realize whats going on ( if possible the biggest ones first). I have seen them jump a 5 foot fence once they get in a panic .


----------



## mguthrie

florida boy said:


> We use 16'x16' hog panel traps . we try to use any existing tree we can as "supports" and use atleast 8 4x4 post with the wire on the inside of post .we use wire to secure corners not nails . a hanging automatic feeder over the trap with the door tied up for a few days and we "set " the trap based on what the cameras are showing going in and out of the trap . We usually catch between 4 and 10 at a time . The local buzzard population loves us......



Lots of peeps like to eat those pigs. Maybe find someone to take em off your hands. I hate to see good meat go to waist


----------



## florida boy

mguthrie said:


> Lots of peeps like to eat those pigs. Maybe find someone to take em off your hands. I hate to see good meat go to waist



I give away as many as possible but to me they are in the same category as rats and roaches


----------



## rosewood

florida boy said:


> I give away as many as possible but to me they are in the same category as rats and roaches



I can't agree with that.  I don't eat rats or roaches.


----------



## florida boy

rosewood said:


> I can't agree with that.  I don't eat rats or roaches.



And no offense but I dont eat wild pork. They are an invasive nuisance in my eyes


----------



## rosewood

florida boy said:


> And no offense but I dont eat wild pork. They are an invasive nuisance in my eyes



Taste just like store bought and cheaper per pound.  Yes they are an invasive nuisance.  But we can make lemonade out of lemons sometimes.


----------



## Poo Bear

I'm not sure why you have such a low opinion of wild pig. I'm sure you know that hogs used to be raised "feral" and then rounded up and butchered. Nobody ever did that with rats and roaches.
I, personally, would be very careful to cook a wild pig to about 200 degrees, but I would not eat a roach or rat unless death was the alternative.


----------



## florida boy

Poo Bear said:


> I'm not sure why you have such a low opinion of wild pig. I'm sure you know that hogs used to be raised "feral" and then rounded up and butchered. Nobody ever did that with rats and roaches.
> I, personally, would be very careful to cook a wild pig to about 200 degrees, but I would not eat a roach or rat unless death was the alternative.[/
> 
> I have tried it a few times and it is ok at best . that being said I dont eat alot of domestic pork either . I have tried to give several away but it gets old knocking on doors in an area I am not familar with . They are a non native destructive species that need a population check 12 months out of the year . We trapped 73 last year off our North Fl property and by looking at the sign we have not put a dent in them . They are here to stay unfortunatley


----------



## zigzag3337

Florida Boy, do you have any pics of your trap in action? Several of the guys has box traps on our property and just like Okie mentioned, they caught a bunch the first year and haven't caught any since. I think the corral trap is the ticket. Just trying to figure out what type of door and trigger setup to use. Any help will be appreciated


----------



## florida boy

zigzag3337 said:


> Florida Boy, do you have any pics of your trap in action? Several of the guys has box traps on our property and just like Okie mentioned, they caught a bunch the first year and haven't caught any since. I think the corral trap is the ticket. Just trying to figure out what type of door and trigger setup to use. Any help will be appreciated



I wish I would have taken a few pics this week to give you an idea . We caught nine wendsday night in one trap . I always feel like it works better to have a big trap ,automatic feeder,and tuck it in some cover of some sort .


----------



## Buckfever

Good catch Florida boy. I took cow panels and cut them down to 10' to make my trap. I fixed it where I could take it apart and move it to a new location at anytime. Its not a piece of cake to do so, but not that hard either. I had the same problem as you in giving them away. People would tell me they want 1, but when I caught some it wasn't convenient for them at that time, so the buzzards eat well that week. I hate to see them go to waste, but can't clean and store 5 or 6 at a time.


----------



## zigzag3337

Nice haul. Defiantly gonna try this setup for sure. Being that our property is 1.5hr from my house, I want to set it up where they can go in and out of it during the week and then I'll set it on the weekends that I'm at the property. My tripod feeder holds 400 lbs of corn, so I'm thinking there shouldn't be a shortage of feed from one week to the next. 

I'm thinking that making an exit kinda like the entrance will get them use to pushing through the gate, then close the exit when I'm ready to set it.....not sure how you do yours.


----------



## florida boy

zigzag3337 said:


> Nice haul. Defiantly gonna try this setup for sure. Being that our property is 1.5hr from my house, I want to set it up where they can go in and out of it during the week and then I'll set it on the weekends that I'm at the property. My tripod feeder holds 400 lbs of corn, so I'm thinking there shouldn't be a shortage of feed from one week to the next.
> 
> I'm thinking that making an exit kinda like the entrance will get them use to pushing through the gate, then close the exit when I'm ready to set it.....not sure how you do yours.


make sure you anchor your feeder . they will root around and knock it down . I use a hanging feeder that puts out maybe a pound a day . I know there are several ways to do it but I like the sliding drop door with a rope running back to a 10-12in wooden dowel set on 2 pieces of rebar that is sticking out of the ground 2 inches . when i set it i pour a few pounds of corn right around it . We call it the "rooting stick ".


----------

